# miter angle not lining up



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I am building three planter boxes out of con heart redwood. I am having a really hard time get true 45 degree angles. I tried 46 degrees, and 44 degrees and still cant line them up. There is either a gap at the base or top of the angle. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Are the boards straight? Outdoor lumber is notoriously bowed or cupped, which introduces errors in your cut. I don't care for miters on outdoor projects, because even if you get it perfectly aligned, the miter will open up after one season exposed to the elements.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wixey digital angle gauge to set the angle on your tablesaw will assure accurate 45 degree cuts. Then make sure that all your sides are exactly the same length.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's what gfadvm is talking about:










Slap one of these magnetic gauges on your saw blade and dial in perfect angles for cutting.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with pinto…unless it's freshly jointed and planed, probably a but twisted or cupped. And just like he said, for a planter box, those joints are probably going to open and close as they please!


----------

